# Drove my friends M550d and now I'm hooked



## The Swede (Feb 20, 2011)

A good friend of mine got a touring M550d Xdrive this summer. Yesterday we want out to hunt some elk and took his car. I had the opportunity to drive, and wow, It's like no other diesel car I have ever driven. It takes highway cruising to a completely new level. I'm doing 130 KM/H and hits an airstrait (the Swedish motorway widens and becomes 5-6 km straight so fighter jets can land and refuel there incase of war), I just squeeze the accelerator gently and bam, I'm doing 200 KM/H and It doesn't even feel like I'm going any faster then before. The engine is so smooth and the car handles like if it's attached to the road. 

And the torque.... it's just indescribable. What a great engine and a really nice drive train with the excellent AWD-system and the 8 speed AT. 

And still, this large car consumes the same amount of fuel as a standard BMW F30 328i. SICK!  

I'm seriously considering buying myself one. I'm totally hooked. :bigpimp:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

No pics?


----------



## The Swede (Feb 20, 2011)

GreekboyD said:


> No pics?


No, was to exited/occupied with other things to take any, but I will email my friend and ask him to send some over.

For pix on the sedan version off the M550d, check out this link:
http://www.teknikensvarld.se/bildgalleri/bildfrossa-bmw-m550d-xdrive/


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Sure rub it in our faces that most of can't get this.


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

Bastrd!


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, definitely jealous. Will have to test drive one next time I'm over on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll take one in Blue, thank you very much....


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

You ..... I am jealous..... Atleast post some pics


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

the history of vehicles offered with performance diesels or atleast potent ones suggest poor sales... I think we are unlikely to see this in the usa unless porsche diesels have great sales. 

powered by lemings


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@wanderlust I tend to differ this, I believe once people start buying the DIESEL and start getting rave reviews its when we will start getting these monsters!!


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree. What is the market for an M5 anyway? Once fuel continues its path above $4/gallon, US demands for higher fuel economy kick in, people may wish they had more choices other than hybrid and electric.

PL


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

wanderlust said:


> the history of vehicles offered with performance diesels or atleast potent ones suggest poor sales... I think we are unlikely to see this in the usa unless porsche diesels have great sales.
> 
> powered by lemings


Even the Porsche diesel is crap. VW has not stepped up to the plate

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Even the Porsche diesel is crap. VW has not stepped up to the plate
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


Agreed. The power of their diesel did not leave me impressed at all.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

im talking about the upcoming porsche v8 diesel in europe. all im saying is of the 4 german luxery makes porsche seems the most daring so if porsche diesel sells well maybe we get the big engine. audi is probably #2 with the q5 aa its light. doubt bmw or mb will offer unless sales of current ones really pick up.

powered by lemings


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

wanderlust said:


> im talking about the upcoming porsche v8 diesel in europe. all im saying is of the 4 german luxery makes porsche seems the most daring so if porsche diesel sells well maybe we get the big engine. audi is probably #2 with the q5 aa its light. doubt bmw or mb will offer unless sales of current ones really pick up.
> 
> powered by lemings


I think you mean the slightly tweaked(by Porsche) Audi V8 diesel in Europe


----------

